# LeMond Zurich 853



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I am considering buying a used Lemond Zurich frameset as a project bike and and a second bike to my Tarmac SL3. I am sure it won't feel as fast and stiff and light as my Tarmac which I love but hopefully would be fun for cruising type rides. Would like to hear from any current or former Lemond Zurich owners or other Lemond 853 bikes on how you like yours


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

Really love mine. Smooth and comfortable, used it for about eight years. I have a TI bike now but kept my Zurich frame for a future build. Hard to go wrong with steel in my opinion.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

mulkdog45 said:


> Really love mine. Smooth and comfortable, used it for about eight years. I have a TI bike now but kept my Zurich frame for a future build. Hard to go wrong with steel in my opinion.


Yep, steel is good!My buddy has his for about 5 years now and he is very satisfied with it...


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

I just sold mine after having it for years but after living overseas for 14 years, I had to reduce my frame/bikes. Lemond's are do not have big cachet in the market but I've owned three of them, Saturn Ti, Zurich and spine Maillot Jaune and have zero issues with quality, ride and handling. The Zurich's were made under contract in the US by Trek FWIW. Do it, you won't regret the buy.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I owned one. Was a lovely bike.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*you'll love it*

just make sure you like the longer top tube. My Reynolds 853 is still going strong and I think because of its short rear triangle, it gives a nice kick when power is applied.  Depending on how much you are spending, the frame is really upgrade worthy. Nice thin walled steel makes it pretty light. Enjoy.....









atpjunkie said:


> I owned one. Was a lovely bike.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

After agonizing over it for a few days I decided to pass.
I don't really need another bike and I really like carbon better than steel.
It was hard to pass up because it was a good price but probably would end up riding it for a while and then selling it. One thing I have noticed is a lot people say they used to have a Lemond and liked it which makes me wonder why they didn't keep it?


----------



## 01Zurich (Nov 5, 2010)

Had a 2001 Zurich that I rode for ten years. Love the bike so much that I kept it that long. This was the last year of the original Lemond before Trek took over in 2002. Love the ride and the looks of my yellow and blue Zurich. Steel is real, very compliant ride, it's a great crusing bike. I sold it in 2011 to a very close friend of mind when I began riding competitively. When you get older, you want something lighter to help you in every way.
So now, I have a 2012 Orbea Orca Gold full carbon bike that is super fast and light.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

01Zurich said:


> Had a 2001 Zurich that I rode for ten years. Love the bike so much that I kept it that long. This was the last year of the original Lemond before Trek took over in 2002. Love the ride and the looks of my yellow and blue Zurich. Steel is real, very compliant ride, it's a great crusing bike. I sold it in 2011 to a very close friend of mind when I began riding competitively. When you get older, you want something lighter to help you in every way.
> So now, I have a 2012 Orbea Orca Gold full carbon bike that is super fast and light.
> 
> View attachment 289599


I was competitive 30 years ago and rode a Masi made out of 531.
Now I am 56 and I know what you mean, my Tarmac is much faster than that Masi ever was but I am probably riding slower now.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

well I still have mine. I bought it in 2000. Its a 99. I contemplated about getting a new bike or painting it and upgrading it. It was fun getting chi chi components for it. I had it powder coated and am still riding it. It was hard to get the Reynolds 853 stickers after the powder coating. But that was fun to. Other than the frame the only original part is the Cinelli 25.4 handle bars. Fast tuesday night group rides, long rides and centuries and easy scenic road rides.  I don't race. Maybe if I did I'd get another ride for that. It's all good and I'm still enjoying it.  Mine is a 55cm. What size was it? Any links? I'd like to check it out. Have fun riding....


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

I love racing games. I had the force feedback wheel and pedals with Daytona Speedways game, then Forteza ........ but your setup it pretty impressive. What are you running on it?


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

For me HT was too short.
This was the best descending bike I've had. 
Has anyone compared descending with:
Saturn Ti, Zurich and spine carbon? I believe lemond is announcing new bikes???


----------



## Herbie (Nov 12, 2010)

licensing agreement with Trek dates from 95. Before the Trek agreement his bikes were labeled Greg LeMond. After LeMond


----------



## 01Zurich (Nov 5, 2010)

PS3 and XBOX 360 with GT4 and Forza games that my son is playing. Thanks.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

01Zurich said:


> Had a 2001 Zurich that I rode for ten years. Love the bike so much that I kept it that long. This was the last year of the original Lemond before Trek took over in 2002. Love the ride and the looks of my yellow and blue Zurich. Steel is real, very compliant ride, it's a great crusing bike. I sold it in 2011 to a very close friend..
> 
> View attachment 289599


That is a Trek made Lemond, welded in Wisconsin. Great frame, maybe your good friend will let you ride it again sometime.


----------



## wkipnis (Jan 13, 2014)

*Lemond Steel v. Lemond Steel/Carbon Spine*

Im trying to decide between a 2003 Zurich 853 Pro and a 2006 Versailles - the True Temper OX/Carbon Spine. (I can upgrade from Shimano 105 eventually). Hard to get info on weight difference for one thing. I'm a 47 cm. But anybody have experience with both, and is the spine a good concept?


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

wkipnis said:


> Im trying to decide between a 2003 Zurich 853 Pro and a 2006 Versailles - the True Temper OX/Carbon Spine. (I can upgrade from Shimano 105 eventually). Hard to get info on weight difference for one thing. I'm a 47 cm. But anybody have experience with both, and is the spine a good concept?


The spine was pretty much a marketing gimmick during the crossover to carbon. I still ride an 853 Zurich, and other than annoying toe overlap on the front tire this is the best-handling bike I own.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

I owned a 2001 Zurich 853 and a 2004 Maillot Jaune which was a True Temper OX/carbon spine bike. The Maillot Jaune frame was 1585gr and fork came in at 430gr. The Zurich was about 1800gr and fork at around 550gr. Both of these are for 51cm frames and note that the spine bikes were slopers which the Zurich is not.

For me, the Maillot Jaune is the choice as it is lighter and more responsive. Finish on both is okay. Not the best but not the worst. Geometry is essentially the same. I've owned 3 Lemonds and the geometry is identical, regardless if they are sloping or traditional.

Lemonds are very underrated, see their used pricing, and do not reflect their ride quality and build quality for those made by Trek.




wkipnis said:


> Im trying to decide between a 2003 Zurich 853 Pro and a 2006 Versailles - the True Temper OX/Carbon Spine. (I can upgrade from Shimano 105 eventually). Hard to get info on weight difference for one thing. I'm a 47 cm. But anybody have experience with both, and is the spine a good concept?


----------



## Easyup (Feb 26, 2012)

While I would not go as far as some above to suggest all steel is good, my '98 Zurick is an excellent ride, all Utegra 9 spd and Open Pro. It is the only non-custom in my four bike all steel rotation. It needs a paint job badly. Only complaint is my head tube must have been welded up on a Monday morning as the welds are so ugly, about the opposite of a fillet brazed frame. The air hardened 853 welds would take some very serious work ($) to clean up before a paint job.


----------

